# Best biceps exersize for SIZE???



## stickman (Jun 4, 2009)

I Was just wondering what is the best exersize, which will lead to the most size in the bicep region... :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I do barbell curls mate with a straight bar. This i beleive is to add thickness and size. it has worked for me anyway, and go heavy as hell!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

I find that arnie's bent over curls are the best for peak growth.... pumps more blood into you biceps than you would think possible lol..

Using these in my workouts ive put an inch on my arms in 3 weeks....


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

sets 3-4 reps 8-12

1 bar curls medium,close,wide grip alternate in each set

2 seated bar curl

3 db curls

4 alternating db curls

the above work the entire muscle. Correct form is paramount,accelerate in the curl and go slow in the negative,dont swing the bar at the bottom,dont help with your back or your shoulders to lift the weight,dont fully exxtend your arms at the bottom ,elbows close to your sides,palm straight.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Great advice there stav, very easy to follow.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Stella curls. Most pubs will have this equipment.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Thick bar curls are really good.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Thick bar curls are really good.


i find these put too much emphasis on forearms and take away the isolation of the bicep, just my opinion bro


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Stella curls. Most pubs will have this equipment.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't concentrate too much on biceps alone, triceps make up more of the arm so if you want big arms these should be the priority!


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Theres no one exercise thats a good bicep builder. You need to attack it from all angles, work well past your pain threshold and strain your nuts off if you want them to grow. Half ****d dumbell curls wont stimulate a hamsters cock to grow! And like somone said, triceps make up the majority of your upper arm so big triceps are what you should aim for if you want 'big guns'


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Dizzee said:


> Theres no one exercise thats a good bicep builder. You need to attack it from all angles, work well past your pain threshold and strain your nuts off if you want them to grow. Half ****d dumbell curls wont stimulate a hamsters cock to grow! And like somone said, triceps make up the majority of your upper arm so big triceps are what you should aim for if you want 'big guns'


Ok lets see your massive guns pic created by attacking biceps from all corners

For me preacher curl for biceps then seated hammer curls for brachialis.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

I do 3 exercises, preacher curls, hammer curls then overhand barbell curls. they never used to grow without them and now i do them all of a sudden they have grown. Its not rocket science to work out there isnt one magic bicep building exercise!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

1000 reps in 2mins with an olympic bar..make sure to use super pump 250


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> 1000 reps in 2mins with an olympic bar..make sure to use super pump 250


pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> 1000 reps in 2mins with an olympic bar..make sure to use super pump 250


Do i site inject the super pump or is it some kind of suppository?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i thought you used superpump 250 by rubbing all over the intended musle group you want to endure the 'superpump'.

is there an advantage in using it as a suppository con? i'd be interested in any tips you can give me,especially since you recommended that i use three scoops of waxy maize starch in my underpants post workout to ensure rapid carb absorption,i've never gone hypo since!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Do i site inject the super pump or is it some kind of suppository?


Do them both in that order,then 30 seconds before you do the reps...make sure to measure out 1 full scoop with a credit card and snort.

But make sure its lemon flavour or the hit is worthless. :thumbup1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

fork curls


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

How about deads/squats.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Barbell curls


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> How about deads and squats what!!?!


Mass compounds will get you bigger arms then just doing isolation exercises for biceps.

Someone asked Jay Cutler once : ' how do i get bigger arms ? ' his reply was 'start squatting.'

Google deads/squats and bicep size.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Con said:


> Ok lets see your massive guns pic created by attacking biceps from all corners
> 
> For me preacher curl for biceps then seated hammer curls for brachialis.


agreed--preacher,i read boybuilding a scientific approach tampa el bomba),with electrodes etc to measure,curls were about 80% biceps some shoulder etc

preacher was in the 90s! so as back does hit arms i only do preacher machine weve got as its most effective,squeezing at top 3 sets only 2 warm up 1 hard to failure then hold and lower slow as possible


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Hammer curls worked good for me


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

close grip chin ups anyone?


----------



## Dipster (Jul 21, 2009)

Chin Ups are good but I find preacher the best to isolate the bicep. Good form is the key in most bicep excersises.

But I'm still searching for a killer routine to make my bicep sore for a few days, thinking of going heavier with less ROM ? any suggestions on how to do this will be much appreciated.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Charles poliquin has just published a helpful article on arms:

Progressive overload is still the most important factor in muscular hypertrophy, and always trying to beat your last workout performance is good advice. But the research is very clear of the positive correlation between volume and growth. Simply put, the routine you're doing may not have enough volume for you.

I believe the reason that the various low volume routines work is because so many lifters are so grossly overtrained. Noted exercise physiologist and researcher Bannister coined the expression "fatigue masks fitness" to describe how results magically appear when the training stimulus is reduced. Once these guys back off from the volume, they finally give their bodies an opportunity to grow.

So you need volume and you need progressive overload, but you also have to be mindful of not overtaxing the body's recuperative abilities. The way to achieve this is to have an effective volume reduction strategy.

One method that I've used in the past is every 3rd workout, cut the volume by around 40 to 60%. It's basic and it works as most people can't handle more than two high volume exposures in a row before requiring a deload.

Another method I like to use with more advanced trainees is this: Alternate two different arm workouts and reduce the volume every 5th & 6th workout.

For example:

Day 1: Arm Workout A

Day 6: Arm Workout B

Day 11: Arm Workout A

Day 16: Arm Workout B

Day 21: Arm Workout A (-60%)

Day 26: Arm Workout B (-60%)

Note that the two workouts should be relatively similar in design; not GVT for A and Doggcrapp for B. Think hamburgers and turkey burgers: both burgers, but different meat. This system works ridiculously well for advanced trainees.

Deloading workout 5 and 6 is just one way to do it. So which system should you try? Both! You have to figure that out on your own, and the way to do that is through your workout logbook, which I assume you've been keeping. Weightlifting legend Tommy Kono said it best 40 years ago: "The palest of ink is better than the clearest of memories."

By the way, unloading does not make you a lazy bastard. If you did the right amount of work in the first place, you would need unloading.

Hey Charles, I can get great arm pumps, but they still won't grow. Doesn't a pump equal growth?

No. Go do 25 rapid-fire push-ups and I guarantee you will get a decent triceps pump. But even the dimmest trainee knows that push-ups won't do jack **** for you in terms of growth. But do weighted dips, 10 sets of 3 with a 2 second pause in the stretched position? Your triceps will grow, but you won't get a skin-tearing pump.

It's the same with other body parts, too. Look at Olympic lifters; they've never had a pump in their lives and they have quad and trap development that would put most bodybuilders to shame.

But getting back to arms, there are some instances that a great pump can be achieved along with an effective training stimulus. Tri-sets are an example; just be sure to keep the load heavy (4-6 reps) for each part of the tri-set. The heavy load combined with the extended time under tension will stimulate hypertrophy, while the high number of total reps will give you a pump that won't allow you to sign autographs.

I'm trying to employ fascia stretching as a way to help kickstart some growth in my arms. I've heard everyone from John Parillo to Dante Trudel say that it works. Does it?

Fascia stretching works. The problem is, most guys who are advocating it aren't actually stretching their fascia. Look, real fascia stretching is very complicated. French osteopaths developed the best fascia stretches and it takes 20-45 minutes to learn a single stretch; and that is with constant feedback given by the instructor. For every stretch there are about ten things that you need to do at the same time, like tucking the chin or turning the elbow, just to achieve a true fascia stretch. Bottom line, for it to be effective it has to be coached.

I think what most of these guys are doing is actually performing a very deep static stretch. There is nothing wrong with this, and it might even be helpful. But it ain't fascia stretching.

Charles, I do everything right. Routine, loading, frequency, nutrition, you name it. Still, my arms are pathetic. I'm so depressed that I am considering visiting Michael Jackson's medical staff.

There are actually 17 reasons-I'm not kidding-why a body part won't respond. If you are actually doing all the basics right and still not seeing results, it could be that you a have simple subluxation of a vertebrae that innervates that muscle. Get a chiropractic adjustment and you'll see near instant growth. A good acupuncturist can also do wonders in my experience. Vitamin D deficiency could be halting your gains. The norms for vitamin D deficiency are set too low. To grow muscle at an optimal range, your vitamin D levels have to be 25% higher than the upper range in blood work.

Another possible cause of your arm development woes may be in your neck. Have a qualified health practitioner look at it, as a small narrowing of the intervertebral space can limit your nervous system from firing effectively, thus hampering growth. Get some ART done on these structures so the nerves have more space and you'll get stronger, instantly. I see this a lot in American football players and rugby players who repeatedly bang their heads for a living. Often I will put them in a neck traction device right before they lift and they can always lift more. The Saunders Cervical Traction devices have been effective in my practice.

Charles, a lot of guys are saying that you don't need direct arm work if you do a lot of dips and chins. I'm not happy with my arm development so I don't really want to quit training them.

Exercises like dips and chins have the greatest cross-sectional muscle fiber recruitment. If you can't do at least 12 full range chin-ups or 20 dips, then your time is best spent improving these scores, not toiling away on the Scott bench. Once you've built acceptable strength in chins and dips (which shouldn't take longer than 12 weeks anyway), then I suggest adding direct work for the elbow extensors and flexors.

I'm thinking about trying this high frequency, low volume routine where you train arms three days a week, but with only two or three sets per workout. Your thoughts?

A high frequency approach like that might work for forearms or calves, but for arms, every 5 days is best. Go heavy, hit them hard, go home. Interestingly, the forearms and calves are the most genetically pre-determined muscles you can train. Former Mr. Olympian Chris Dickerson was actually a triplet, and his brother's calf development was nearly as impressive as Chris', and he didn't even train!

Charles, I hear using fat dumbbells are the best for developing grip strength. My gym is pretty lame, so fat grip 'bells are a pipe dream. What else can I do?

Thick-handle dumbbells and barbells are a staple in all the gyms I have equipped. However, they are not cheap, and you can only find them in top-notch training centers.

But there is an alternative: Fat Gripz. They are the brainchild of one of my best students, PICP level 2 coach Werner Brüggeman. They're tough as hell and fit on any regular weight-training implement better than anything else I've seen. Get a pair here.

Arms are my top priority. Is there anything I can take before an arm workout to help ensure I have a kick-ass workout?

For stubborn body parts, often I often find a limiting factor to be poor concentration. You want to have the greatest neural drive possible when you go to train.

To achieve this, I like to use a variety of pre-workout nootropics like vinpocetine, acetyl l-carnitine, tyrosine, or Biotest's Power Drive. I find everyone reacts differently, so I rotate until I find the right combination. Biotest's Alpha GPC is also excellent, and has beneficial effects on growth hormone levels.

When designing my own routine for stubborn biceps and triceps, what should I remember to do?

For biceps, don't forget the brachialis. It's the simplest way to stimulate fast elbow flexor growth. Whenever I identify an underdeveloped brachialis, I prescribe reverse curls, hammer curls, and other pronated or semi-supinated movements. And how do I identify this? Easy. You should be able to reverse curl 82% of your supinated curl. So if you can bang out 100 pounds for 5 on the standing EZ curl, you should be able to reverse curl 82 pounds for 5. If not, make your focus driving up your reverse curl numbers.

Next I would check out the long head of the biceps. Your 45-degree incline curl [done while lying back on an incline bench] poundages should match that of your Scott curl exactly. If they under-perform (most people test out at 60%), then the long head of your biceps needs work, so work on driving those incline curl numbers up. Just be sure to keep the elbows pointed straight down for at least the first 90 degrees of the movement.

Time spent improving in just these two movements can result in very rapid arm growth, especially if there was a significant imbalance to begin with. Toss in my aforementioned protein and peri-workout recommendations and you can't help but grow.

For triceps, the biggest problems I see is not enough sets of heavy, low rep work on the big money lifts and ignoring the lateral head. Generally, the triceps exercises where you handle a lot of weight and have to bust your ass are the best. Dips and close grip bench presses are yes's. Kickbacks, pressdowns, and whatever makes the pages of Men's Health are no's.

As for the lateral head? It's also known as the lazy head as research shows it only responds to heavy loads, which is why powerlifters generally have such well-developed lateral heads. Exercises with the elbows positioned directly under the bar are best, like close grip bench presses with a 10-degree decline and seated 1/2 presses in the power rack (with a 2 second pause). And dips, of course. But you probably guessed that anyway.

Charles, just give me a routine I can start tomorrow that will get these pencils growing?

My absolute favorite routine for fast arm growth is the following post exhaustion routine. Do this every 5 days, balls to the wall, spleen through the eye.

Exercise Sets Reps Rest (sec)

1A) Weighted Dips.* 5 4-6 10

1B) Overhead Rope Extension** 5 6-8 120

1C) Weighted Close Grip Chin Ups*** 5 4-6 10

1D) 45 degree Incline Curls**** 5 6-8 120

* Pause 2 seconds at bottom position.

** Pause 2 seconds in stretch position.

*** Pause 2 seconds at fully stretched position.

**** Keep elbows pointed down first 90 degrees.

By overloading the muscles at two different insertion points, you cause an incredible amount of micro-trauma. Expect some deep soreness.

The accumulating fatigue will likely cause you to reduce the weight with each successive superset just to stay within the target rep-range. That's okay, just continue until you reach a point that you have to reduce the weight below 20% of your first set. Then it's time to terminate the workout. As always, focus on improving your performance with each successive workout.

There's no reason that building big, strong, muscular arms has to be an exercise in futility. By training a little smarter (and probably a little harder) and following sound nutritional practices, you too can start finally stretching out your shirtsleeves.

"Trying everything under the sun" will only get you sunburn.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> I find that arnie's bent over curls are the best for peak growth.... pumps more blood into you biceps than you would think possible lol..
> 
> Using these in my workouts ive put an inch on my arms in 3 weeks....


i find these work great as well. i hold them close grip as well as wide grip


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Incline dumbbell curls and drag barbell curls are my two fav's. If upper arm size is a priority I also think that it's worth doing some brachialis work - zottman curls, hammer curls and reverse curls are all good choices for this.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

> all angles





Dizzee said:


> I do 3 exercises, preacher curls, hammer curls then overhand barbell curls. they never used to grow without them and now i do them all of a sudden they have grown. Its not rocket science to work out there isnt one magic bicep building exercise!


Wrong. You don't need to "hit them from all angles". In fact it annoys me when people say this because they've obvisouly been reading too many issues of Flex.

BB Curls WILL make your biceps grow huge. On their own. If performed correctly.

In fact, you can get huge biceps without even training the ****ers directly. I know a few guys with big arms who never even train them.

They swear by weighted chins and heavy overhead presses.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i always tend to go by the rule that anything i can do sitting down, i should do sitting down. ie. dumbell curls and EZ bar curls (preacher or not) as it limits the amount i inadvertadley use my back and shoulders.

i am a big fan of the EZ bar preacher curl and have gotten much better results since I started focussing on the negatives making them twice as slow as the contraction, and remember you need to go heavy as you can without sacrificing technique!


----------

